# What saddle bag??



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Hunting for a saddle bag and looking for ideas... Pics and a short review of what u guys are using would help! Thanks!


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Helitech said:


> Hunting for a saddle bag and looking for ideas... Pics and a short review of what u guys are using would help! Thanks!


 www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Cannondale+Saddle+Bag+Reviews


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

I could've done that I was looking for personal experiences


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

www.lmgtfy.com/?q=cannondale+bags+personal+experience

I'm just f7cking with you man...heres a few on here -- 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/recommend-small-saddle-bag-274434-2.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/seat-bag-265144.html


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Lots of exhaustive threads have come and gone on this. Suggest you use the search function. The thread triathlonandy suggested is the latest.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the link to that thread! for some reason the search function wouldn't work for me earlier =/


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats because the search function sucks, and its better to just ask the question again.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

if only the fizik clip ons would work with my prologo saddle!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I use this one and I like it:
Amazon.com: Fizik Bicycle Saddle Bag without Integrated Clip (Small): Sports & Outdoors

It's really small though. I keep a spare tube, multi-tool, two tire levers, CO2 cartridge and a head in it. Nothing else will fit.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> if only the fizik clip ons would work with my prologo saddle!


Mine is not a clip-on. It has straps.


----------



## guiltyverdict (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a Topeak (Aero wedge) and it works wonderfully for all the bike goodies (tubes, tools, ect). I also have a handlebar bag as well, for throwing food in for long rides. It also has a reflective strip and a little mount for attaching lights. Here is their lineup:

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

There are lots of universal clip-ons out there. And actually, some folks don't particularly care for the Fizik design. I prefer the Topeak Micro Wedge clip on.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Those Topeak bags look really nice. I'll have to see if my LBS has them.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Also available at REI.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Jersey pockets for me.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I've seen the topeaks around here in Japan... Guess I'm gonna go on a mission after work! Are they water proof? It rains a lot here in Japan


----------



## guiltyverdict (Feb 26, 2012)

Helitech said:


> Are they water proof? It rains a lot here in Japan


Yea there are a few that are waterproof, just look for the raindrop next to the picture (that means its waterproof) from the link above. Some of bags also include a rain cover these do not have the rain drop, but will say it is included in the accessories.

Take a look at the Topeak Wedge Drybag. They are all waterproof and come in three different sizes.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> Are they water proof? It rains a lot here in Japan


Do they need to be? What are you planning on putting in it?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I use a 1-gallon ziploc baggie...

holds everything I need, costs about $0.15, is waterproof, is clear so I can readily see the contents, and rolls up neatly to fit in a jersey pocket.

doesn't get any easier than that.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I have this Specialized Bicycle Components : Wedgie and I like it a lot. It's water resistant and water spray or light rain is not a problem for it.

Pictures:

















The above items are not included in the price


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Jersey pockets for me.



And, Obey The Rules  !


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Do they need to be? What are you planning on putting in it?


aside from my cell phone for emergency purposes not really... i would get extremely annoyed if i found my multi tool rusted up though, along with the residue that comes with it... it would be more convenient/easier to maintain if the contents stayed waterproof thats all


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> aside from my cell phone for emergency purposes not really... i would get extremely annoyed if i found my multi tool rusted up though, along with the residue that comes with it... it would be more convenient/easier to maintain if the contents stayed waterproof thats all


In this case the bag I suggested is probably too small for you.
My multi-tool is rust free so that's not an issue. My phone goes in the jersey pocket.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

found the to peak medium bag thats slightly expandable... now trying to make a decision between straps or clip on system.... anyone have either? how do you like em?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Straps for me. I like simplicity.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I need to get a bag and i think im going to get straps. looks easier to use and seams like it fits closer to the saddle.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I've had both. Clipped is better - simpler for single bike. Straps are better if the bag will be swapped out on multiple bikes all the time, and you can't get an attachment clip for each bike. There's nothing complicated about the clip. Once the part of the clip that bolts to the underside of the saddle rails is installed, the bag just clips on and off. Simple. This ain't a big ticket complicated purchase. You're overanalyzing. Buy one of each.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I use a medium sized Cannondale seat bag, but I also have a plastic, waterproof device called a ''cage rocket'' that fits securly in my seatpost water bottle cage. I usualy only need one 28 oz water bottle that fits in my downtube cage for most rides.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> I've had both. Clipped is better - simpler for single bike. Straps are better if the bag will be swapped out on multiple bikes all the time, and you can't get an attachment clip for each bike. There's nothing complicated about the clip. Once the part of the clip that bolts to the underside of the saddle rails is installed, the bag just clips on and off. Simple. This ain't a big ticket complicated purchase. You're overanalyzing. Buy one of each.


not much is available here to me in japan so i basically have to buy everything on the internet "blind"... who cares if I'm over analyzing? i don't see the harm in asking some questions... after all, its the best part of this forum isn't it? sorry if i seem timid, i just hate buying stuff over the internet and when it gets here it doesn't meet my expectations from their eBay descriptions... i do appreciate your input on the clip in version though, thanks!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> I need to get a bag and i think im going to get straps. looks easier to use and seams like it fits closer to the saddle.


my thoughts exactly... just bought the strapped version on ebay... thanks for all the input everyone!!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Cannondaleman said:


> I use a medium sized Cannondale seat bag, but I also have a plastic, waterproof device called a ''cage rocket'' that fits securly in my seatpost water bottle cage. I usualy only need one 28 oz water bottle that fits in my downtube cage for most rides.


it never even crossed my mind! thanks for the insight, since my to peak isn't waterproof i'll definitely look into this for my phone and wallet...


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Helitech said:


> my thoughts exactly... just bought the strapped version on ebay... thanks for all the input everyone!!


What size did you buy? Medium or Large?


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> What size did you buy? Medium or Large?


went with the medium... should be enough for 2 tubes, inflator, 2 cartridges, multi tool and whatever else i can find hahahah


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Cannondaleman said:


> I usualy only need one 28 oz water bottle that fits in my downtube cage for most rides.


That must be nice. I need two bottles on most rides. I wish I could fit 4 (not interested in saddle/tri type saddle mounted bottle launchers) on the bike and I would still probably have to refill mid-ride on hotter days.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> What size did you buy? Medium or Large?


TOPEAK BICYCLE MEDIUM AERO WEDGE SEAT SADDLE BAG STRAPS | eBay

thats what i went with bro... 18.00 shipped isn't bad at all... i actually found a shop here in japan that carries them but they want about $50 for it! forget that! hahahah i'll just wait (impatiently)


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Some guys just use a standard water bottle. Just throw all of their stuff in it, and mount in the cage. Totally water proof already. The typical large screen smart phone won't fit though. Those who carry phones mostly use a jersey pocket anyway.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Elite bottle cages, my topeak saddle, and my liquigas water bottles came in the mail today... christmas come early!!!

just to remind people who were wondering, the to peak is a medium and fits 2 tubes, 3 CO2 cartridges, 2 tire levers, and multi tool PERFECTLY without using the expansion side... I'm sure i could fit a spare tire in there too with ease... PERFECT for my needs! hope this helps anyone else looking into this bag...


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you got it on upside down?
Thanks for the contents list. I'm trying to decide if I can get away with a small....


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah it was... i was trying to find a way to get my redlite to fit on the seat post underneath it where it would be more visible... but this way is fine, plus it doesn't look funny... new pictures up


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Helitech said:


> if only the fizik clip ons would work with my prologo saddle!


Perhaps you need to change your seat?! Have the Fizik Arione and just bought the small Fizik bag. Straps on, no clips and tucks under the seat well. $27 on eBay.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Juzzy004 said:


> Perhaps you need to change your seat?! Have the Fizik Arione and just bought the small Fizik bag. Straps on, no clips and tucks under the seat well. $27 on eBay.


Pay money for a saddle that I'm not used to or just buy the topeak saddle bag at around $20 shipped? I got exactly what I wanted in the end.. I'm sure you like the fizik set up, but I didn't see the need to spend a lot of money to swap out my saddle that I've gotten used to... I'm interested to see your set up though, post pics when you can! Cheers!


----------

